# Dawson Forest 10/9



## Robk (Oct 8, 2005)

Gonna get out there at the crack of dawn.... Anyone interested????????

Last shot for me til the rifle season.  

I'll be in a Red Ford Escape and at the Horse Camp about 6 am.  I'll wait til about 6:15.

Rob


----------



## Robk (Oct 9, 2005)

after looking at all the logged kills on the horse camp clip board if I hunt DF again this year it will be north of the river.  Might even try and find some private property this late in the year.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 11, 2005)

It is my firm belief that one can't believe everything he reads on a kill sheet that hangs out on a public bulletin board like those at Dawson Forest.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 11, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> It is my firm belief that one can't believe everything he reads on a kill sheet that hangs out on a public bulletin board like those at Dawson Forest.


Trust me I know of a fellow who lives to write down nontruths.

And it aint me!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 11, 2005)

How many have been signed out on the south side?I aint even been on dawson forest this year.


----------



## Robk (Oct 11, 2005)

there were 15 does and four bucks "Logged" out on the kill sheet.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 11, 2005)

Man that aint nothing.Just wait until the 1ST NOV HUNT!!!!!!!!!!I would say that kill sheet is about right.The forest had a bad year last year on the primative weapons hunt.Hardly any deer killed.I guess thats why they did away with it.


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 11, 2005)

I live 10 minutes away from Dawson forest and have two pictures of three monster bucks in 1 area. I cant figure out how to post pics been trying all afternoon?


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2005)

Woods Master said:
			
		

> I live 10 minutes away from Dawson forest and have two pictures of three monster bucks in 1 area. I cant figure out how to post pics been trying all afternoon?


Give ole Jim thompson a pm or call he can help even North ga Mountain Man can help as well.


----------



## hunterb (Oct 12, 2005)

Woods master, you get them on a trailcam, or just take the pics, and i am 10 mins away from DF , would definitley love to see them.


----------



## Nick W (Oct 12, 2005)

hunterb said:
			
		

> Woods master, you get them on a trailcam, or just take the pics, and i am 10 mins away from DF , would definitley love to see them.


Same here. Except Im 2 minutes.


----------



## msdins (Oct 12, 2005)

hunterb said:
			
		

> Woods master, you get them on a trailcam, or just take the pics, and i am 10 mins away from DF , would definitley love to see them.



I am 15 minutes and would love to see them also.


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 12, 2005)

Got the pictures about 2 weeks ago on girlfriends digatal camera and she erased them today Boy was I mad!  Three good bucks in Bachelor group two 8 points and a 10 looked like triplets with simalar racks.  Went hunting yesterday evening and saw one of the 8s by himself 100 or so yards off.   Hunting off amicoala ch rd .


----------



## Woods Master (Oct 12, 2005)

*Pictures*

The pictures were taken on a digatal camera 2 weeks ago while scouting didnt figure out how to post them in time. Got home from work today and Girlfriend erased them Boy was I mad.  Hunted same area yeserday eve and seen one of the 8 pointers about 100 hundred yards off.


----------



## J HESTER (Oct 15, 2005)

*Dawson forest*

I stopped by the check in station this afternoon.tey have had 22 deer and 3 bear killed on the adult/child hunt.Out of the 22 one was a small 8pt.


----------

